# A month of smallmouth fishing in Canada



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

I spent the whole month of September smallmouth fishing in Canada. The first week my son was with me and the last week my wife was with me. Caught a ton of 3-4 lb. smallmouth with maybe a half dozen over 4 lbs.. Also caught some of the biggest northerns I've ever taken fishing for smallmouth. Heres some photos of the fish, scenery and wildlife in the area. I am very very lucky to have such an understanding wife to agreewith me doing this


----------



## Rocknfish (Oct 7, 2004)

A lucky man indeed! 
Great photography...hard to beat the feeling of being on the water at the days dawn.
Congrats on a MONTH of fishing man...wow.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice photos. Gotta luv the moose.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow. . . Must of been a dream trip! Great pics!


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Robert, you lucky dog. I can only manage a one week trip to Ontario each year. I love those smallies. The only difference is my wife is right there in the boat with me. We had a great trip this year catching most of our bass on topwater. What great action !! Beautiful pics, what part of Canada were you in?

Willy


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

WillyB2 said:


> Robert, you lucky dog. I can only manage a one week trip to Ontario each year. I love those smallies. The only difference is my wife is right there in the boat with me. We had a great trip this year catching most of our bass on topwater. What great action !! Beautiful pics, what part of Canada were you in?
> 
> Willy


We were in the Mcgregor Bay area off the Manitoulin Island. My wife was in the boat with me the last week of the month. She can only take about 1 week of being in the wilds lol. Usually the topwater bite is great but this year it was just ok. Most of the smallmouth were caught on tubes even the 16.5 lb Northern was caught on a tube. It was a miracle I landed the Northern .He had the tube back in the top of his mouth and how he didn't cut my line as I was using no leader was a miracle. I also only had a small bass net so I had to use the mechanical lip grabber in the photo to land him which was no small task


----------



## Ry440 (May 11, 2011)

it looks beautiful! The wildlife up there is just breathetaking. I bet it was hard to come back to ohio lol


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Great pictures!
Ontario used to be an annual trip for me but in the last couple of years I haven't been up.

Congrats on a wonderful trip!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

The picture of the deer brought back a memory. I have hit a couple while driving a car but will never forget nearly hitting one while in a boat.


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

man, you are LUCKY!!! i want to live through your pictures. post more please!!


----------

